# Yahweh Banned ?



## A5pointer (Sep 13, 2008)

Barring <i>Yahweh</i> | Christianity Today | A Magazine of Evangelical Conviction
Anybody see this?


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 13, 2008)

Perplexing.


----------



## Casey (Sep 13, 2008)

Protestants should follow the Romanists' lead?  God reveals his name so that we would not say it? There's some messed-up logic. Interesting article.


> Both Yahweh and Jehovah have been removed from the Christian Reformed Church's Psalter Hymnal, turning "Guide Me, O Thou Great Jehovah" into "Guide Me, O Thou Great Redeemer."


Well, the CRC accomplished its goal it seems to me of becoming a mainstream "evangelical" church. They got their name in _Christianity Today_ (which I don't really read at all).


----------



## TimV (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a wonder the CRC didn't go all the way and change it to Redempstres.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 13, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> Well, the CRC accomplished its goal it seems to me of becoming a mainstream "evangelical" church. They got their name in _Christianity Today_ (which I don't really read at all).



Being the church is an institution to itself, meaning that it's mainstream is different from say "entertainment tonight" and other things, wouldn't keeping YHWH in the service and liturgy be in-line with the mainstream of church thinking? Otherwise, if mainstreaming means catching up with popular, liberal, secular society, it is not mainstreaming the church to itself but toward the world therefore becoming less of a true church? So, in essence not mainstreaming but rejecting the the triune God.


----------



## Casey (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess by "mainstream" I just meant dropping all Reformed distinctives and striding into the broadly "evangelical" doctrinally-minimalist camp. Yeah, that include an erosion of God-honoring doctrine in general. (I have to start putting "evangelical" in quotes since "evangelicals" now think McLaren is an "evangelical.")


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Larry Bump (Sep 13, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> bump



What?

Anyway, refusing to use the Name is superstition, pure and simple.

And the fact that Rome has done something is reason to be suspicious, not a reason to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdowns (Sep 13, 2008)

*Lol*



Larry Bump said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > bump
> ...



It was meant as no offense or reference to you...just a word used to keep the article, "bumped" to the top of the reading list...fun coincidence though. 

Your last name's origin was way ahead of its time in relevance to the internet age...

Welcome!


----------



## Larry Bump (Sep 13, 2008)

tdowns007 said:


> Larry Bump said:
> 
> 
> > FrielWatcher said:
> ...



I know, just playing.
The name is originally French, Huguenot.
It used to be Boumpasse.


----------



## Casey (Sep 13, 2008)

Larry Bump said:


> FrielWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > bump
> ...


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 14, 2008)

I think the ASV revisers had a point:

But the American Revisers, after a careful consideration, were brought to the unanimous conviction that a Jewish superstition, which regarded the Divine Name as too sacred to be uttered, ought no longer to dominate in the English or any other version of the Old Testament, as it fortunately does not in the numerous versions made by modern missionaries. This Memorial Name, explained in Ex. iii. 14, 15, and emphasized as such over and over in the original text of the Old Testament, designates God as the personal God, as the covenant God, the God of revelation, the Deliverer, the Friend of his people; - not merely the abstractly "Eternal One" of many French translations, but the ever living Helper of those who are in trouble. This personal name, with its wealth of sacred associations, is now restored to the place in the sacred text to which it has an unquestionable claim.​
While I don't necessarily think YHWH should always be rendered "Jehovah" or "Yahweh", I don't think we should avoid His name either. Rome has its superstitions, so be it. I myself will heartily proclaim Yahweh's truth, and even mention his name!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 14, 2008)

Larry Bump said:


> I know, just playing.
> The name is originally French, Huguenot.
> It used to be Boumpasse.



I won't even try to pronounce that.


----------

